# Venom Doc chats to tripleJ



## RoryBreaker (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-25/venom-doc-talks-to-triple-j/6722476


----------



## Stuart (Aug 25, 2015)

It was a great chat. Typical Media attempts at swinging things but Brian handled it very well.

Heres the podcast of part of it.

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/media/s4299903.htm


----------

